# Door chime rings without key in ignition switch



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

People,

2010 Cobalt, used to be when key is in ignition switch door chime would ring, with drivers door open say, reminding you to remove the key and not forget it in ignition switch. Now, even with just the drivers door open and no key inserted the chime rings constantly. 

Chime rings only with drivers door open, not with the passenger door open. The chime, I understand rings from the drivers side speaker. tried googling the problem but most complaints are for the chime NOT ringing. 

Thanks, people.


----------



## justthecowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

Get a can of contact cleaner and spray into key slot, inset key in and out fast over and over. Sounds like something is stuck, don't know if it is a switch or key conductivity that triggers it. Do not over spray some plastic don't like cleaner.
Cowboy


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Does your battery run down?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

quatsch said:


> Does your battery run down?


Battery is new. Could it be a ground wire contact stuck in closed loop position, maybe in the ignition switch?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

There is a contact in the key cylinder that makes contact with the key and activates when key is off but still in cylinder. Replacing key cylinder should correct that. In my car, I took off the steering wheel covers and disconnected the wire at the side off cylinder. No ring at all.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Brainbucket said:


> There is a contact in the key cylinder that makes contact with the key and activates when key is off but still in cylinder. Replacing key cylinder should correct that. In my car, I took off the steering wheel covers and disconnected the wire at the side off cylinder. No ring at all.


Good info, BB. I will try that tonight, although not sure what this chime wire looks like or if there are other wires there to confuse one. . Even if your car wasnt a Cobalt, they should wire up about the same, right? I am OK with disabling the ring, and not bother with a new cylinder.........


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Based on a youtube showing that you must remove the steering wheeel, airbag, clockspring, etc etc to remove the ignit cylinder. 





That is way too complicated for me. Maybe not worth the risk/pain. I had a voyager years ago, and ignit cylinder was a breeze. Not so, with a Cobalt, I guess.


----------

